# BMW Auto Lease Programs - July 2010



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Isn't there also variability by region?


----------



## Cobu (May 4, 2007)

cvb said:


> thank you tarry!


+ 1


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

Stingray23 said:


> you guys are taking it the wrong way. I meant its about time these came out because we've been waiting and speculating. It was DEFINITELY NOT written to be disrespectful. some of you need to chill


Good to know.

And you either need to be explicit in your expression or soften up a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## pepiny2k (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Tarry! Would you by any chance have the numbers for the 2010 650 i convertible? . Many Thanks


----------



## binorx (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Tarry. Can you provide the numbers for a 2010 X3?


----------



## soundofatrain (Jun 26, 2010)

Tarry thank you, we really do appreciate this!


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

Yea!! The new numbers are out!!

Thanks!


----------



## DS18661 (Jun 16, 2003)

Tarry, Do you have 2010 335i Sedan rates? Thank you!



LeaseCompare said:


> *2010 BMW 328i Sedan *
> 24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
> 48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> ...


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

pepiny2k said:


> Thanks Tarry! Would you by any chance have the numbers for the 2010 650 i convertible? . Many Thanks


*2010 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

binorx said:


> Thanks Tarry. Can you provide the numbers for a 2010 X3?


*2010 BMW X3 xDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate


----------



## 5er (Jun 28, 2007)

What is minimum acquisition fee that BMWFS currently requires and what is the max the dealer is allowed to mark up?


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

5er said:


> What is minimum acquisition fee that BMWFS currently requires and what is the max the dealer is allowed to mark up?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=467981


----------



## pepiny2k (Sep 15, 2006)

LeaseCompare said:


> *2010 BMW 650i Convertible *
> 24 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> 48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
> 60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate


Many thanks Tarry. I appreciate it!


----------



## binorx (Sep 13, 2007)

LeaseCompare said:


> *2010 BMW X3 xDrive30i *
> 24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> 36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> 48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
> 60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate


Tarry, Thanks for posting these. However, I was just told by my CA that the residuals on the X3's got "much better" recently - 60% on a 36m/10k lease. I guess I shouldn't argue since he is probably saving me from switching to an Audi but my OCD is getting the better of me. If anyone could confirm that the RV is higher than above for a 2010 X3 it would help my peace of mind. Thanks


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

Looks like you are correct for X3 - the current lease special for a 2010 X3 on BMWUSA.COM has:

Residual 24135 / MSRP - 40225 = 0.60

On a 36 month, 10k/year lease

There seem to have been a few mistakes in this month's numbers for whatever reason.

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/cont...OfferDetail.aspx?enc=ctkL4M5VdLHeGDMED0c14g==


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

Did the MF or residuals change on the 2011 335i sedan since this July 1, update? I heard that they improved on July 16 for the 328xi sedan, so I was wondering if they also improved on the 335i sedan?


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

rich8566 said:


> Did the MF or residuals change on the 2011 335i sedan since this July 1, update? I heard that they improved on July 16 for the 328xi sedan, so I was wondering if they also improved on the 335i sedan?


I am interested to know too. 328i Sedan, 335d Sedan.

And I thought a dealer was quoting me the base rate, something was amiss.


----------



## snohflake (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info. However, I'm confused about the rate published above vis a vis lease specials shown on the bmwusa site. When I back into the MF for a 2011 135i vert based on the fine print I come up with 0.00140 vs the 0.00180 shown above. :dunno:

Also, if it says the special runs until August 2nd, can I lock into the special rate now even though I won't be starting my lease until mid August? (w/ ED delivery 9/1)?

As an aside, the fact that the PA tax rate on leases is 9% burns my, well you know.


----------



## Newmanium (May 9, 2007)

You are forgetting dealer contribution on the special - it isn't disclosed, but you can figure it out by reverse engineering the numbers.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

I've heard on a couple post that there were changes to this months numbers mid month, can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------

